# Wuzzap!!



## shalapnagog (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey everyone, my name is Ken I am 23 and from Orange Park Florida (a town just south of Jacksonville.) I love Mantids but never had one and never knew there were so many different kinds of Mantids until this past year and I am excited there are so many. I have been interested in breeding insects and animals for awhile now and curently breed House Crickets, Field Crickets, Fancy Mice and Rats. I also have interests in photography, weather and computers. Put those together and you get a guy who takes digital pictures of lightning :lol: 

Anyway, I just bought my first pair of Mantids (Cilnia Humeralis) from Yen Saw and I know I'll be taken care of judging by the feedback of his customers. I added a post in the housing and enclosure- substrate section if anyone is interested. I should recieve the Mantids by Wednesday.....can't wait!!!!


----------



## wuwu (Sep 19, 2006)

welcome! i have some c. humeralis that i bought from yen a few months ago. they're doing great. can't wait till they're adults, love their stocky appearance.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome. I have some of those too and they are really neat mantids.


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Ken! Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have your supplies of livefood covered already  

Speak soon.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 19, 2006)

welcome to the forum. taking pictures of lightning must be hard


----------

